# My nerves are SO bad...



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

...


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

I shake too when i have to write in front of other ppple, however that has improved alot over the past yr or so from CBT with a phyc. I still cant like fill out a form or something in front of others but just quickly scribbling my signature is not as big a deal for me as it once was. Eating with others is also alot better for me now compared to a few yrs back when i just couldnt do it without the aid of alcohol. A whole lot of things contributed though to overcoming some of this. Firstly CBT is very important if you havent tried this, i recommend it, exercise for me is sooooo important it just helps so much, diet, staying away from any stimulants ( i cant drink coffee either) only 1 cup in the morning. Reading positive self help books, meditation and relaxation exercises are really effective as well. But if you havent yet seen a councillor, consider it, they really can help but try and see one who has some knowledge in SA. Good luck radudeATL xx


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's anxiety. You are probably smart to limit the caffeine intake, but it may not be enough. Try relaxation exercises.


----------



## aleja (Aug 6, 2009)

emeraldoceans said:


> I shake too when i have to write in front of other ppple, however that has improved alot over the past yr or so from CBT with a phyc. ATL xx


I too shake a lot in special when I´m eating, this is my worse phobia. I´ve tried to lunch out for 8 months and 3 months ago I´m doing CBT but I yet feel anxiety. I want to know how you do it emeraldoceans and how long ago have you been practice.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Give the CBT a bit more time aleja. Just gradually over time for myself with the help of cbt and all the other things i mentioned i have really begun to BELIEVE the things cbt teaches. I now know that when i am eating with other pple they are NOT interested in watching me or in what i am doing. They are just focused on what they are having or on the conversation. I started cbt about 3 yrs or so ago now and it took me well over a year to be able to eat in front of others. Not saying that i dont have anxiety anymore over it, i do but i have learned and astounded myself at times that even when i am feeling pretty bad anxiety that i can still sit down and eat lunch or dinner with friends and not have any physical symptoms. Even when i feel like i may be shaking and feel all weak inside, i know that it doesnt show because i watch for it and just try to relax into it. Sounds hard but really its not b/c the more you try and resist it the worse the anxiety will become. I just sit there and do breathing exercises, deep into the stomach and just try and "feel" the anxiety without trying to force or keep it down. Might sound easier said than done, but it is all just practise and really realising that pple are really not that interested in what you are doing. Most pple are totally into themselves and into what they are doing. It is just because we are so sensitised to things and pple around us that we always think we are the centre of attention. Thats another belief that cbt squashes. I am far from cured but all i know is that i handle anxiety alot better now than i did 3-4 yrs ago.


----------

